# porcelain crab???



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Anyone have any of these guys? Curious about them. I know they are reef safe and can come in some cool colours. Anyone have them in stock?? Any experience? I've Got nems for them. I do have some pom pom crabs and hermits as well. Might this cause a problem? It's a 75gal with lots of LR in it. Don't want to risk the pom poms getting attacked at all. Any info would be awesome. Cheers.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

if anything, it would be the pompom crabs attacking the porcelain crabs!
they're filter feeders - do you feed something they could eat?
Diving I've seen them on carpet anemones for sure...
I have a few. Despite not having any anemones... One took a trip around the tank yesterday on the back of a snail. they cute little critters!


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

How? The pom poms have nothing to attack them With but nems in place of claws... And they tend to stay hidden most of the time. And ya lots of goodies for filter feeders. Marine snow, Cyclopeez, reef roids, etc. What about them taking the food from my anemones?


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

i've heard of pompoms killing fish - might just be an urban legend, though...
don't have any anemones, so i can't help you with that one...


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I have one right now. I think I lost the other to the dark side (mantis shrimp from hell). Mine lives full time in my anemone. As in, glued to it (not literally). They stay small, are very peaceful, but....(there's always a but)
If you check with the nem people, some will say that they can be hard on the anemone. You might find comments about how they will irritate the host nem. I can't say that I noticed any irritation, but I do know that when I target fed the nem, I had to feed the crab first otherwise he would pull the food right out of the anemones gut.
Mine lives in a rbt, and won't live in the flower or mini carpet, and didn't like the sebae either.
I haven't seen a lot of different colours on the porcelains, but what I do see is that when the shell gets older, it goes darker. When they moult, the shell goes back to the white w purplish brown spots. Might be just be mine, maybe there are other colours.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Hmmmmmm interesting. I'll have to hummmm and haaa about it


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

teemee said:


> i've heard of pompoms killing fish - might just be an urban legend, though...
> don't have any anemones, so i can't help you with that one...


Really??? That's hectic. I know mine just keep to them selfs. Usually have to really hunt to see them. And at night. The only crazy thing I saw one do is grab a dead small chromis I couldn't find and jab it with one of its legs and drag it into the rock work. Lol! Was crazy! Lol. It was already dead. So maybe urban legend maybe not.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

All crabs are opportunistic predators 
Guide yourself accordingly


----------



## FragCave (Dec 15, 2011)

Porcelan crabs are my favourite crabs to keep, I had one for over 2 years and as Margaret said they are filter feeders never touched a coral, also they look really pretty and is fun to see them eat when you put food in your tank.
I would recommend to get one!!!1 and if you don't like it I will take it


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

FragCave said:


> Porcelan crabs are my favourite crabs to keep, I had one for over 2 years and as Margaret said they are filter feeders never touched a coral, also they look really pretty and is fun to see them eat when you put food in your tank.
> I would recommend to get one!!!1 and if you don't like it I will take it


Lol!! Ok perfect! Lol


----------



## wchen9 (Jan 23, 2014)

I got one a couple weeks ago and it was really fun to watch until about a week ago I found shell bits in the morning. I'm hoping it was a molt but still no sightings since.  I do have a Pom Pom and hermits.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

wchen9 said:


> I got one a couple weeks ago and it was really fun to watch until about a week ago I found shell bits in the morning. I'm hoping it was a molt but still no sightings since.  I do have a Pom Pom and hermits.


It's a crab eat crab world


----------

